# September 5th Selection Board



## TheMachine (25 Aug 2005)

I know its early but whos nervous???  :dontpanic:


----------



## SemperFidelis (25 Aug 2005)

Uhhh mE!!! im having some sever anxiety!!! cant sleep..and I have a fitness test to do on the 1st!! and im going mad!!


----------



## cgyflames01 (25 Aug 2005)

I am. I'm so nervous and excited! The captain doing my interview says I should be picked up on this board, but you never know what to expect, and this is my first selection. Good Luck to all!!


----------



## scottyeH? (25 Aug 2005)

I hoped to make it by September 5th...but I still have to do my fitness and interview. I'm still not sure if my medical has come back from borden yet  ???


----------



## polo (25 Aug 2005)

I hope to make it for the 5th, and i still have my fitness, interview, aptitude and medical !! Hopefully they'll call me this week.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (25 Aug 2005)

Nervous???

no not nervous.  Impatient maybe, but not nervous.  

Hey Semper, I don't know

that picture looks alot like Elizabeth Hurley.

you related?
if not, then, you're welcome.


----------



## darlingdon76 (25 Aug 2005)

Hi,

Hate to bring anyone down, but I was of the understanding that your name wouldn't even make it to selection at all until all your papers were in order.  CFAT, PT, Medical from Borden, etc.....

Could anyone with any insight/experience give us a run down of the steps to selection, from application onward?

Also, what's the difference between being merit listed (what does it mean?) and being selected on a selection board?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## armyjewelz (25 Aug 2005)

Those waiting on the Sept. 5th selection may want to read thishttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33812.0.html and then ask your recruiter about it... I am 99% sure that it is accurate information but maybe someone else can get the confirmation from another recruiter... If this is the case then there could be phonecalls in a week or so from that board!


----------



## scottyeH? (25 Aug 2005)

I would prolably of made it for the September 5th selection...but my recruited told me not to book my fitness test until my medical came back...then I just got a phone call yesterday asking me why I didn't do my fitness yet :crybaby: Oh well I got it on monday 


Don, you are correct... you only get selected/meritted...when your fully processed. CFAT,Medical,Fitness test, Interview..and all the paperwork is done^_^

I heard this from kinscanucks a while ago.. so its correct


----------



## Wolfe (25 Aug 2005)

Well my file is completed and i am waiting the call for bmq so i called the army today and they said that my file is still in Ottawa and to call them back after september 5th during the week of september 12th they might have an answer for me....well i am impatient i want to go in the army so bad.


Cheers


----------



## TheMachine (26 Aug 2005)

Im excited too and well motivated. I missed july 18th because I wasn't on the merit list.
Its worth the wait though. Extra wait always means extra preperation especially physically. I dont know if we will be getting a call right away as some people havn't for weeks after being selected. Also, I hope that I dont get the call a week or 2 before BMQ; a few weeks or more will get me better equipped. I still have a job, so I also have some explaining and notice to give if im selected... and a car to sell to say the least. It's almost crunch time. I hope you get merit listed soon Scotty and Wolfe.


----------



## Seaman_Navy (26 Aug 2005)

I'm also merit listed for September 5th board. I hope I'm selected, I'm tired of being a reservist


----------



## TheMachine (26 Aug 2005)

Good luck Seaman_Navy


----------



## Seaman_Navy (27 Aug 2005)

Thank you IR. I wish you the best also


----------



## darlingdon76 (27 Aug 2005)

Hi Again,

Search and you will find answers.....

Check out this thread...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27048.45.html

All the best guys...

Don


----------



## Spade (3 Sep 2005)

darlingdon76 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Hate to bring anyone down, but I was of the understanding that your name wouldn't even make it to selection at all until all your papers were in order.   CFAT, PT, Medical from Borden, etc.....



Hey all,  As of a week and a half ago my Recruiter said all I was waiting on was to be merit listed, so I hope I'm selected with this board.

I'm nervous as all heck, but mostly I just want to get it over with and move on to BMQ. 

-Spade.


----------



## Tucker.D (3 Sep 2005)

I hope to be selected. I am also tired of being a reservist. I talked to a recruiter and he said I was almost guaranteed to be called so I hope to be on BMQ soon. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## armyjewelz (3 Sep 2005)

There seem to be numerous threads with the same content!!  

My husband will also be on the Sept.5 board for 031.  Crossing fingers over here too!


----------



## SemperFidelis (4 Sep 2005)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> Nervous???
> 
> no not nervous.   Impatient maybe, but not nervous.
> 
> ...



AHAH thanks...Not related...but Im originally from Europe, maybe there's something in the water there??

Oh yes...so I did my fitness test on the first and passed! I had such anxiety because of it...I was never more nervous in my life.  I felt like I was going to mess up BIG time on the pushups.   But, I passed and it's ALL dandy.   4/4 (CFAT, Interview, Medical, Fitness)   Hoping to get selected on the 5th!!! Not nervous or anxious anymore...just SUPER EXCITED 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU...MAYBE WE'LL SEE EACH OTHER IN BASIC!!!!!!


----------



## cgyflames01 (4 Sep 2005)

If it turns out we are selected, when will we find out? Good Luck to everyone listed


----------



## SemperFidelis (4 Sep 2005)

youll find out when they call you


----------



## jleger (5 Sep 2005)

on the board for 031.

Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## armyjewelz (5 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> youll find out when they call you



 :


----------



## Wolfe (5 Sep 2005)

I am really excited about all this, i think that in those 2 weeks in front of us we should get some calls ... personally i can't wait, so i am gonna call the CRFC Thursday and ask them what is happening whit my file and if they reply again its still in Ottawa and we still are examining you medical result than i am gone for a big wait, but i think everything should be fine, good luck to all of you. 

Wolf 031


----------



## Mojo Magnum (6 Sep 2005)

Well, today is the day.
Am I correct in assuming it takes about three weeks for the call to come if selected today?


----------



## Wolfe (7 Sep 2005)

Well i got some news..for me... i called the CRFC today and the person i was speaking with told me that i wasn't in the selection board on 5 September but that Ottawa accepted my medical results ( i had to pass a deeper medical exam because i drank to much juice in the morning and they tough i had diabetes ..they were wrong. ) that is good and he told me that i will be in the 17 October selection board and that if everything goes well i should go to st-jean BMQ in french in January well i am gonna be in the -40C but i love it... : at least i have months in front of me to get better...


----------



## armyjewelz (7 Sep 2005)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> Well, today is the day.
> Am I correct in assuming it takes about three weeks for the call to come if selected today?



Supposedly 2 - 4 weeks but then I have seen some people gert the call 5 weeks later too


----------



## Mojo Magnum (7 Sep 2005)

That's OK,
I have allot of working out to do before I'm confident I can handle basic.

From what I hear the physical was nothing.  We should all be shooting for 40 push ups instead of 19.  And the cardio test...I want to be running 2.5k in 10minutes or under.  

yup, lots of work to do.


----------



## Wolfe (7 Sep 2005)

For me push ups its not a problem i can do easy 50 but running darn that is hard have to work on it. I asked my trainer at the gym and he gave me an athlete running program so for my first week i do 60 sec. jog than switch to 15 sec. sprint and i do it 5 times and that is the start after a while i am supposed to do 60 sec. jog 45 sec. sprint and do it 11 times if i can handle that basic and a lot more than basic running shouldn't be a problem. This morning i ran 2 times 60 sec. jog 45 sec. sprint i was dead by the end, fini, over....

Anyways its off topic but i had to tell it.

Wolf


----------



## Mojo Magnum (7 Sep 2005)

ok,
just got the call.
BMQ in St Jean Oct 3.

really gotta move my butt now. ;D


----------



## bonitabelle (7 Sep 2005)

I got the call too, October 10 BMQ.  Congrats Mojo


----------



## armyjewelz (7 Sep 2005)

Congrats guys!

What board did you get picked up on?


----------



## Mojo Magnum (7 Sep 2005)

I assume I was chosen yesterday...but...that does not exactly line up with what I've heard.
I could have been Aug 22, that would make more sense.

but ultimately, I'm not sure.
sorry


----------



## SemperFidelis (7 Sep 2005)

OCT 10th??  AHHH  so theres still hope I might squeeze in for oct. basic


----------



## Mojo Magnum (7 Sep 2005)

I am hopefull for you but.. you just completed your physical last week didn't you?
Do you know if you are merit listed yet?

If so, then lets hope you are in ;D


----------



## armyjewelz (7 Sep 2005)

No pphonecall for us today WAHHH!!!
Hopefully soon!! DH was on the 22nd and the 5th board so we are hopeful. Maybe someone who knows could let a little secret slide *Wink Wink, Nudge, Nudge* Kincanuck


----------



## SemperFidelis (7 Sep 2005)

Yes...completed my physical on sept 1st...but the l/s i scheduled with, I asked him If having it so close to the selection board would be compromising having me merit listed.  He put me on hold, made a call to someone else, got back with me and said..."No, as long as you pass your fitness test on the 1st you will be merit listed."


----------



## kincanucks (8 Sep 2005)

armyjewelz said:
			
		

> No pphonecall for us today WAHHH!!!
> Hopefully soon!! DH was on the 22nd and the 5th board so we are hopeful. Maybe someone who knows could let a little secret slide *Wink Wink, Nudge, Nudge* Kincanuck



No results for either board but there are offers for each coming in.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (8 Sep 2005)

kincanucks,
thank you for your presence on this site.  Your efforts help alleviate anxiety and misinformation.  Your input has made the waiting (as brief as it was for myself and a few others) far more bearable.

Thanks Again.


----------



## armyjewelz (8 Sep 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> No resuilts for either board but there are offers for each coming in.




I won't make fun of your spelling error even though you would    LOL

I'm sorry I am confused by this.  I am likely suffering blonde syndrome but not sure how there are no results but offers.  Could you explain for me? Cheers and thanks for your fast reply.


----------



## jleger (8 Sep 2005)

Congrats guys!

Still patiently waiting


----------



## kincanucks (8 Sep 2005)

armyjewelz said:
			
		

> I won't make fun of your spelling error even though you would    LOL
> 
> I'm sorry I am confused by this.   I am likely suffering blonde syndrome but not sure how there are no results but offers.   Could you explain for me? Cheers and thanks for your fast reply.



There is such a big rush to get some BMQs filled that sometimes the offers for certain trades will get to the CFRC/Ds before the results of the selection board.


----------



## Wolfe (8 Sep 2005)

kincanucks ....i want to know if i am selected on the 17 October selection board,  i applied 031 NCM regular, when the next BMQ will start ? And is it possible to have a last minute selection board before the 17 October ???

Thank you for your reply.

Wolf


----------



## kincanucks (8 Sep 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> kincanucks ....i want to know if i am selected on the 17 October selection board,   i applied 031 NCM regular, when the next BMQ will start ? And is it possible to have a last minute selection board before the 17 October ???
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Wolf



Prob Jan 06 and yes it is possible to be selected before then and loaded on a BMQ in Oct or Nov.


----------



## Wolfe (8 Sep 2005)

Thanks for the info kincanucks, i hope i get on the October or November BMQ please inform me if there is a last minute selection board. THX

Wolf


----------



## Diver Rob (9 Sep 2005)

kincanucks,

If I am picked up on the Sep 5 selection board and I am a recruit school by-pass .. is it possible that I would not find out for some time when I would be attending Borden for AVN?  THX


----------



## kincanucks (9 Sep 2005)

Diver Rob said:
			
		

> kincanucks,
> 
> If I am picked up on the Sep 5 selection board and I am a recruit school by-pass .. is it possible that I would not find out for some time when I would be attending Borden for AVN?   THX



Yes it is very possible that you may not find out for some time.


----------



## scottyeH? (9 Sep 2005)

Just a question.

I have done all the tests ( passed ). And I have my final portion of my application process which is the interview which is scheduled for the 15 of September.

I'm just wondering if 031 Regular Infantry are still having selection dates to fill spots because of higher demand for the occupation, and since I'll be fully processed by Sept 16, would it still be possible to get selected before the OCT 17 selection date?

Thanks. Scott.


----------



## Wolfe (9 Sep 2005)

scottyeH? said:
			
		

> Just a question.
> 
> I have done all the tests ( passed ). And I have my final portion of my application process which is the interview which is scheduled for the 15 of September.
> 
> ...



Personally what i think, is if you pass the interview without a problem and you passed all the tests without a problem i am 100% sure that you will be on the selection board of the 17 October...i am sure ...i have been selected merited on 5 september and i will be on the 17 October board and like kincanucks said 





> it is possible to be selected before then and loaded on a BMQ in Oct or Nov.


 so hope that there is a last minute board after september 16 like this we will go on BMQ faster.

Cheers


----------



## armyjewelz (12 Sep 2005)

Kin - Are results in for either board yet? I'm guessing no one the 5th board but seems a long time on the 22nd?

Geez - Look how impatient -I- am.. I am sure you can imagine my husband!! Ha ha!!! ;D


----------



## SemperFidelis (12 Sep 2005)

OH armyjewlz...Im getting SO impatient too!  Everytime the phone rings, and its NOT the CF...i just feel like telling the person on the other line to F-off and hang up....and not to call back until further notice.  AHAH Im sure im not the only one who's felt this way during this time.  AHHHH GOOD LUCK tho, i hope you get the call soon!  What were your choices?  I only applied for Combat Engineer


----------



## kincanucks (12 Sep 2005)

Nothing yet.


----------



## jleger (13 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> OH armyjewlz...Im getting SO impatient too!   Everytime the phone rings, and its NOT the CF...i just feel like telling the person on the other line to F-off and hang up....and not to call back until further notice.   AHAH Im sure im not the only one who's felt this way during this time.   AHHHH GOOD LUCK tho, i hope you get the call soon!   What were your choices?   I only applied for Combat Engineer



Feeling shared. AHAH


----------



## Wolfe (13 Sep 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Nothing yet.



 ....i am sure something is gonna open in one week i have this feeling....


----------



## FITSUMO (14 Sep 2005)

Funny thing, I have been waiting for a call or something with no problems, easy and cool, until today.........Now I am about to go off my rocker( a little more)...Any results yet Kincanucks.......how about now.....now..................now?



cheers


----------



## kincanucks (14 Sep 2005)

Nothing.


----------



## armyjewelz (14 Sep 2005)

Phone calls are coming in though hun!!! We got ours!! be patient... My hubby did his pt on August 10th and got his call yesterday.. before the results came in!!

Wolfe - Sounds like you need to work in recruiting since you always seem to know so much...


----------



## Benoit (14 Sep 2005)

Man this is pissin me off to. Im going recurit school by-pass 031 infantry. Just woundering what is taking so long.My recuriter told me that I was selected now im just waiting for a formal job offer. She said that if she dont hear anything by friday she will email bordon   i hate waiting hahahah.if anybody knows why recurit school by pass people are still waiting fell free to enlighten me. I heard its because they are trying to fill the bmq courses???????? anyways hit back


----------



## D-n-A (14 Sep 2005)

patience..

I'm also waiting for my call to(sig op, recruit school by-pass), but I'm not getting all worked up over the wait. Yea it sucks waiting for the call, when you want to start your courses, etc an get it done with, but there's really nothing you can do(aside from calingl the CFRC every week too see whats happening) besides wait.


----------



## Diver Rob (14 Sep 2005)

Also waiting for Recruit School By-Pass for AVN .. From what I understand, they are trying to fill all the BMQ courses first and worrry about the course loading as the selections are made.


----------



## Wolfe (14 Sep 2005)

armyjewelz said:
			
		

> Wolfe - Sounds like you need to work in recruiting since you always seem to know so much...



 ;D no thanks not for me, everything i know its from this site and kinkanucks informations, and the fact i call the CFRC almost every week  ;D.

I want this call so bad i am getting really bored.

Wolf


----------



## Benoit (14 Sep 2005)

To you guys going recurit school by-pass yeah that waiting part sucks but at least we are ahead of the boys going to basic...we will hear something by friday monday at the latest you wait and see hahah or i'll kick myself


----------



## Diver Rob (14 Sep 2005)

OK .. Sounds good .. I want the pictures of you kicking yourself .. hehe  ;D

Hope you are right though


----------



## scottyeH? (15 Sep 2005)

I just finished my interview today. Now I'm full processed, now I get to wait for my call... 

but I guess combat trades are in desprete needs, my officer told me they are 5-6months behind last year. And he said there are prolably going to be selection boards sooner than October 17. 

I'm going infantry so I might get my call pretty quick


----------



## Seaman_Navy (19 Sep 2005)

I hope we get some results this week. I can't wait !!!


----------



## Diver Rob (19 Sep 2005)

How interesting you should say that .. I was just thinking the same thing ! .. Here is to hoping and maybe a little praying .. Cheers


----------



## Benoit (19 Sep 2005)

Same here boys It feels like iv been waiting to get an offer forever.The recruiter said that I was selected on  september 5th but it could be sometime before I receive a formal job offer where Im going in as a rsbp. Little message to those of us still waiting try to post here at least once a day it kind of keeps my hopes up . I hope we hear something this week or I will have to post a picture of me kicking myself. ;D


----------



## Diver Rob (19 Sep 2005)

Have results come back from the 5th Sep Selections? ..  ???


----------



## Benoit (19 Sep 2005)

As far as I know People are getting offers for BMQ however like I stated befor im going RSBP so it could take a little while longer.


----------



## Wolfe (19 Sep 2005)

Kincanucks....  any last minute boards ? is there a lot of spots on the October BMQ ? I heard that there is a November BMQ starting ?
Something NEW ?

Thanks in advance.

Wolf


----------



## kincanucks (19 Sep 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> Kincanucks....   any last minute boards ? is there a lot of spots on the October BMQ ? I heard that there is a November BMQ starting ?
> Something NEW ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ...



Nothing


----------



## Diver Rob (23 Sep 2005)

Hope this raises Spirits on those awaiting their calls.

I received my call this AM from the CFRC and will begin my AVN trades course in Jan / 06.

The only difference is that I am a Recruit School ByPass.


----------



## Benoit (23 Sep 2005)

Same here I recieved my call today i am also recurit school by pass


----------

